# New MEV Caddy and Pontiac!



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I was at the Bob Beers show on Long Island today, and I got to see Mike Vitale's newest creations... now, I can't say for sure what other new stuff he might have, but the 2 that REALLY got my attention were a '65 Pontiac Catalina and a '70 Cadillac Coupe de Ville. Both are BEAUTIFUL. The Catalina has that cool semi-fastback roofline that he captured on the '65 Impala, and the Caddy, well, what's to say? It's a big [email protected]$$ Cadillac done with Mike's typical attention to detail. Sad to say, I didn't get them... yet. I will, though... maybe I'll have to wait for blem kits to become available, but I'll get them...

Sorry I didn't take pics, but he mentioned that he hadn't put them on his website yet, and was planning on doing so tomorrow. I felt funny asking if I could take pics, as if I was going to post spy shots before he was ready to release them. So keep an eye on his site, they'll be there soon...

--rick


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the report! That's quite a scoop you got. Looks like you beat Motor Trend and Car and Driver to see 'em first! I'll definately be watching the MEV site.

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

65 Catalina!!!! :woohoo: Hello Mr. Vitale!! About time this one was done!!! :woohoo: Did I say I'm happy?? :woohoo: Gotta get one!! NO..two!!:woohoo:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Will be nice to see these!  rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NEW MEVs


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hm. not on the site yet. maybe i should have asked to take those "spy photos"...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> hm. not on the site yet. maybe i should have asked to take those "spy photos"...


Rick,
You could always email them around to the members. :devil: rr


----------



## pontiacfan1972 (Apr 25, 2008)

What site are you guys looking at I'd like to see the poncho's.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

roadrner said:


> Rick,
> You could always email them around to the members. :devil: rr


i would if i had them, but I never even took them... now i wish i did

pontiacfan, we're looking at MEV Originals, which is at:

www.tjets.com

GREAT stuff. these are the Tjets that Aurora never got around to but should have...

--rick


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Pics are up!!! nd


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Nice looking cars. I hope Mike makes it to the Abredeen show.

Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That Pontiac was a boat in 1:1 scale. Then again, alot of the cars were back then. Ought to make for some good slidin'. :dDevil: rr


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

The spyder should make Coach happy. I have had one on my work bench fro some time.

Looks like it won't be long for the 47 Chevy. Mike still has my Hudson and 49 Ford to go. I will be sending him the 50 Olds and 51 Chevy to add to his offerings

Roger Corrie


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

now WAIT a minute... I KNOW he had a big Caddy. I picked it up, held it in my hands. Coupe de Ville, I thought he said it was a '70...

??? 

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's there on his site, but not listed as available yet. Check the pics of his new bodies and you'll see it..


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

slotcarman12078 said:


> It's there on his site, but not listed as available yet. Check the pics of his new bodies and you'll see it..


ahhhhhh! thanks! you have to click the word "here" that's in blue... i'd have looked for that for a week and never found it...

shame the pic is of a black car; it blends into the display track and you can't see the detail of the car. this thing in person is GORGEOUS.

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I hear ya!!! The grille/ bumper is flawless from What I see.. Looks like a road hoggin winner in my book!!! :lol:


----------

